# Starbucks Puts Customers In Awkward Position



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Not related to delivery but it does bring tipping into the limelight.
One poster wrote :
"Here's a tip - you're charging 6 bucks for caffeine and sugar. Your employer has your tip," another wrote.
Is Starbucks right in asking customers to tip?
Are delivery services right in asking customers to tip when
customers don't know that a typical delivery pre tip is $2.50-$2.75?








Starbucks fans furious over new 'awkward' tipping system


Starbucks recently added a tipping option leaving some baristas and customers frustrated with the new step for customers paying without cash.




www.foxbusiness.com












Starbucks customers call store's new tipping option a "game-changer"


In a now-viral video, a Starbucks barista said her store now accepts debit and credit card tips.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How is this news? Every restaurant that accept tips including Dominoes and Pizza Hut have always done this. Even my local pet food store does this.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> How is this news? Every restaurant that accept tips including Dominoes and Pizza Hut have always done this. Even my local pet food store does this.


You're right.
But its still news.
Maybe because its Starbucks!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My regular Starbucks pays $18 to start and they can't get people. That is $3 over minimum wage in my market.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Starbucks is nuts. I’d never work there. I feel for the employees.

The tips? Nothing wrong with them, considering customers’ INSANE customizations.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Starbucks is nuts. I’d never work there. I feel for the employees.
> 
> The tips? Nothing wrong with them, considering customers’ INSANE customizations.


The employees' problem is that they feel awkward standing in front of the customer while the system is asking for a tip.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Starbucks employees have some of the worse attitudes I have ever seen. And they think they deserve a tip?

I will get right on that… maybe 3 lifetimes from now…


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Use cash. Problem solved.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Use cash. Problem solved.


Better yet buy Starbucks coffee at the grocery
store and make your own at home 😉


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> The employees' problem is that they feel awkward standing in front of the customer while the system is asking for a tip.


They shouldn’t. Methinks the jars are way more embarrassing. And as a customer who tends to be a heavy tipper, I don’t want my significant amount anonymously mixed with dimes and quarters. Exactly like if I ever ordered delivery, I don’t want any nicoles or tiffanies piggybacking off me.Tips are not meant to be anonymous. The staff needs to KNOW I gave them 50%. 

Only poor tippers and non-tippers feel awkward.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

Starbucks has a lot of emoyees who don't drink coffee so don't make the drinks right. I won't tip unless I know my order will be perfect or I'm doing customization or I'm using a discount of some sort. A tropical smoothie hut cashier asked me if I wanted to tip 10, 15, 20%. I did the 10% and never went back. 1 they pay well and 2 she didn't asked me any questions about my order. So you are demanding a tip on a standard order. Puff. Now for APP delivery drivers they should always be tipped because pay is low and it's a luxury service.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Idiots like this who make more than a Certified Medical Assistant and get all fussy when you don't tip them for mixing a bunch of syrup in a cup with some burnt coffee...


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

joyforjoy said:


> pay is low and it's a luxury service


Get a real job.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

pwnzor said:


> Get a real job.


Get a life.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

pwnzor said:


> Get a real job.


Define "real job"


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't tip at any quick service establishments. As far as I am concerned they are just live action vending machines.


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

pwnzor said:


> I laughed but they are right
> 1. There should be at least 1 stuff member who can turn off the mobile orders. I know it gets abused but atleast the customer isn't going up there and there is no way the order is ready.
> 2. I understand tips at Starbucks for complicated drinks. I usually don't tip at Starbucks but I don't go often. However, the person who orders a muffin and then wants it half heated and then sugar put on, then heated for 2 sec and then cooled and then 10 seconds SHOULD TiP. Cause they are putting the staff behind.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Bring coffee from home.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Define "real job"


Not Uber


----------

